# 0,30er Mono für Karpfen



## tim94 (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin.
Ich habe mir heute Karpfen Schnur von SPRO gekauft,sie ist 0,30mm und hat eine Tragkraft von 8,1 kilo.Reicht so eine Schnur für Karpfen? Und habt ihr Erfahrung mit Schnüren von SPRO?






Und ich habe noch eine Schnur für Hecht mit 0,35mm Durchmesser 9,3 Kg Tragkraft.Reicht die auch für Hecht?


----------



## Colophonius (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Hey

Wieso kaufst du dir 'ne Schnur und fragst danach ?

Mit Karpfen kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber 0,35er Mono sollte für Hechte ansich reichen


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Aber sicher doch.:m

Auch die 30er reicht für Hechte. Kommt eher auf die Gegebenheiten am Gewässer und die Angelmethode an.|wavey:


----------



## barschkönig (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Kommt drauf an wie du angeln willst


----------



## tim94 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Wieso kaufst du dir 'ne Schnur und fragst danach ?

Mit Karpfen kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber 0,35er Mono sollte für Hechte ansich reichen [/QUOTE]


Ich habe gedacht das langt doch den hat mich mein Vatter verunsichert |bigeyes mit Sprüchen wie "Das ist fürs Hecht angeln doch viel zu wenig" und so und ich wollte mal wissen ob noch wer Erfahrung mit den Schnüren hat.Hatte mal ne Schnur davon sagte jeder die ist gut den hatte ich die und naja die war nicht so toll, mitten im Drill war mir mal die Schnur gerissen.


Edit: Auf Hecht hatte ich vor vom Steg auf zu Spinnen und ab und zu mal zu schleppen.


----------



## Katteker (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Moin.

Die Schnur selber kenn ich nicht, aber ne 30er reicht unter normalen Bedingungen am Wasser für Hecht und Karpfen. Wenn du sehr viele Hindernisse im Wasser hast würd ich dickere nehmen, aber auch bei ein paar Seerosen reist eine 30er nicht gleich. Wenn du weist das sich scharfe Kanten oder so an der Stelle befinden, kannt du ne dicke Schlagschnur vorschalten.

Für gewöhnlich angel ich nur mit 25er. Dickere Schnur (35er) hab ich nur auf einer einzigen Rolle für besondere Angelstellen. Ich Fisch aber i.d.R. auch nicht gezielt auf Großkarpfen.

Mit ist noch *nie* die *Hauptschnur* im Drill gerissen! Nur das Vorfach. Wenns mal die Hauptschnur erwischt hat, dann nur direkt am Knoten. Aber auch äußerst selten.

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## tim94 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  |rolleyes den hat es sich ja auch eigentlich erledigt Bin jetz schlauer als vorher


----------



## barschkönig (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Also auf Karpfen finde ich 0,30 mm zu wenig außer du willst Federn oder leichtes Karpfenangeln machen. Für Hecht reicht 0,35mm.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Also eine 0,35mm Schnur ist schon ein Abschleppseil, wenn man nicht gerade den Grund voller Muscheln hat, ist das unnötig dick. Und es ist ne sch... Arbeit bei einem Hänger so ein Ankertau durchzureißen, wegen der Dehnung. Auf Karpfen und Hecht kann man meiner Meinung nach locker eine 30er Schnur nehmen (wenn nicht zu viele Klamotten im Wasser sind). Mit den meißten Ruten ist es eh nicht möglich so eine Schnur zu zerreißen und wenn der Fisch mal etwas Druck macht... soll man ihn doch Schnur ziehen lassen...


----------



## boiliemeister (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Hallo
30er langt.Ich selbst fische mit der 30er von DAM ( SUMO)
Die Tragkraft liegt bei 8,4kg.
Mfg Alex


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also auf Karpfen finde ich 0,30 mm zu wenig außer du willst Federn oder leichtes Karpfenangeln machen. Für Hecht reicht 0,35mm.


 


@ Barschkönig,#h

hast du schon mal versucht eine 30er mit der Rute zu zerreißen?Entweder knallt dir Rute um die Ohren,oder 
der Fisch schlitzt in den meisten Fällen aus.
Und ne 30er zum feedern?|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## barschkönig (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Naja ich nehme 0,30er zum Futterkorbangeln aber ich mach das auch nur Ab und Zu.

Bei Karpfen hat wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen welche Schnur man nimmt. 35er find ich halt am besten. :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

@ Jürgen
Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Ich nehme 30er sogar zum Aalangeln in der Weser, und da bin ich sicherlich nicht zimperlich.

@barschkönig
35er Schnur geht auch, allerdings wäre mir die zu dich.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande zum Feedern: Probier mal Schnüre bis höchstens 0,24mm, da wirst du besser mit zurecht kommen:m


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

ne 30er reicht alle male wir haben in teichen mit sehr viel seerosen 15 pfund Karpfen mit ner 18er rausbekommen und zum hechtangeln nehmen wir ne 28er.


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Meiner Meinung nach reicht eine 0,30er Mono völlig zum Karpfenangeln. Fische auch eine ... haben damit schon Karpfen an die 30 Pfund gedrillt und rausbekommen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, an Seen reicht das total, entweder die Rute gibt nach oder der Fisch schlitzt aus ...  

aber eine 0,30er zum Feedern ist echt ein bisschen extrem heavy. Beim Feedern nimmt man etwas sehr feines. Meine 0,30er hält schon ca. 10 kg ... die nehme ich auch zum Raubfischangeln.


----------



## herrdestümpels (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Ich denke das ist alles eine frage der umstände.
im normalfall reicht 30 für karpfen.
kenne auch leute die haben 40 pfünder mit ner 18ner mono raus.


----------



## klappe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

wie die vorredner schon sagten, bzw schrieben....
die reicht vollkommen aus!(für was hat man denn sonst eine bremse an der rolle?).......ausnahme sind wirklich sehr hindernisreiche gewässerstellen....aber wenns richtig hängt, dann reist dir auch ne 0,40mm schnur

probier sie doch mal aus, dann wirst du sehen, was sie taugt!
grüße


----------



## nicco (14. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

hallo,
kann meinen vorrednern nur zustimmen,ich benutze auch seit jahren ne 0,30mm schnur mit 7,5kg tragkraft zum karpfen,aal,zander,hechtangeln,hatte noch nie probleme,denn du kannst niemals ne 30er schnur mit ner 2,75lbs karpfenrute zerreißen,das schaffen selbst die besten ruten nicht,die würden alle vorher brechen.
gruß


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

HI tut mir leid wenn ich diesen tread ein bisschen missbarauche aber was haltet ihr von  berkley big game schnüren? hab es schon öfter ma gelesen das die eigendlich für den preis ganz gut sein sollen...
aber wenn was für eine stärke eher 31mm oder 36mm?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Berkley-Big-Game-Clear-0-31mm-6-70Kg-1370m-NEU-OVP-/230594251663?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&has
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/Berkley-Big-Game-Clear-0-36mm-8-30Kg-1075m-NEU-OVP-/330535340880?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&has


----------



## Heringskiller89 (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Die 0,30er Reicht Volkommen ich selbst Fische ne Qantum PT Salza auch in 0,30 die reicht locker kann sogar noch was weniger sein. Mit nen Geflochtenen Vorfach und ner gut eingestellten Bremse krigst auch mit weniger richtig gute Karpfen an land.

Natürlich muss auch das richtige dranhängen das das was wird.


----------



## Carper one (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Da brauchste dir absolut keine sorgen machen, ich fische seit 6 jahren eine 28er, und fange auch mal den ein oder anderen 30er damit ohne das es jemals probleme gab. Wenn das gewässer stark mit seerosen bewachsen ist dann kannste dir ja noch 30 m geflochtene schlagschnur vorschalten.#6


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Also eine 0,35mm Schnur ist schon ein Abschleppseil, wenn man nicht gerade den Grund voller Muscheln hat, ist das unnötig dick. Und es ist ne sch... Arbeit bei einem Hänger so ein Ankertau durchzureißen, wegen der Dehnung. Auf Karpfen und Hecht kann man meiner Meinung nach locker eine 30er Schnur nehmen (wenn nicht zu viele Klamotten im Wasser sind). Mit den meißten Ruten ist es eh nicht möglich so eine Schnur zu zerreißen und wenn der Fisch mal etwas Druck macht... soll man ihn doch Schnur ziehen lassen...



Kommt nicht darauf an ob der Fisch Druck macht sondern auf Hindernisse. 
Ich fische manchmal auch mit Winkelpicker und 0,16 auf karpfen aber dann in einem teich wo keine Seerosen usw. sind. 
In der Regel reicht für Hecht und Karpfen 0,30mm. 
Ich nehme fürs Raubfisch angeln nur noch Geflochtene = weitere Würfe und mehr Kontakt zum Fisch. Zum Karpfenangeln auch einsetzbar aber da würde ich immer noch eine Mono vorbinden zur Pufferung.


----------



## fenmaus (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

_*Hallo Jungs,
wenn Ihr eine gute Mono-Schnur nehmt,dann reicht 20-30iger locker aus.
z.B.die neue Shimano-Technium-Schnur
Knotenfestigkeit:20iger=4,25kg,22iger=5,35kg,
25iger=6,75kg,28iger=7,70kg und die 30iger=
9,80kg
Die Technium Schnur wird in einem dreischichtigen Herstellungsprpozesses produziert.Mit einer Dehnung von nur 12% bietet sie eine hervorragende Abriebfestigkeit.
Die revolutionäre Invisitec Technologie mit einem absolut widerstandsfähigen Kern mit einer transparenten außenhülle sorgt für geringe Sichtbarkeit im Wasser und hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften.Ich kann diese Schnur nur weiter empfehlen.#6#6#6
Wenn du an der Schnur sparst,dann sparst du an der falschen Stelle.#d
*_


----------



## Domi_Hunter (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

ne geflochtene schlagschnur? ist doch käse..die scheuert doch schneller durch als mono..
wenn dann andersrum ne geflochtene hauptschnur und ne monofile schlagschnur..
Gruß Hunter:vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Hast du schonmal probiert ne 0,32mm Fireline durchzuscheuern? Das ist unmöglich 

Allerdings... so ein Tau nimmt man beim Brandungsangeln als Schlagschnur, im Süßwasser ist sowas völlig unnütz.


----------



## chubby01 (16. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo Jungs,
> wenn Ihr eine gute Mono-Schnur nehmt,dann reicht 20-30iger locker aus.
> z.B.die neue Shimano-Technium-Schnur
> Knotenfestigkeit:20iger=4,25kg,22iger=5,35kg,
> ...



Sag mal bist du da irgendwie angestellt? Voll die Schleichwerbung!;+


----------



## Damyl (16. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo Jungs,
> wenn Ihr eine gute Mono-Schnur nehmt,dann reicht 20-30iger locker aus.
> z.B.die neue Shimano-Technium-Schnur
> Knotenfestigkeit:20iger=4,25kg,22iger=5,35kg,
> ...



Hast in deiner Werbung vergessen zu erwähnen, das die ziemlich Steif, drallanfällig ist, und die Durchmesserangaben nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechen 

Aber sonst liest sichs ganz schön


----------



## Tilman (16. März 2011)

*AW: 0,30er Mono für Karpfen*

Ich fische seit Jahren schon nur noch die Berkley Schnüre. Big Game und Big Game Hi Test. DIe haben ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und sind sehr abriebsfest. Ich habe sie allerdings auch immer in 40er Durchmesser gefischt.


----------

